# PewDiePie: Entschuldigt sich für den Vorfall - kritisiert das Wall Street Journal



## Icetii (17. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PewDiePie: Entschuldigt sich für den Vorfall - kritisiert das Wall Street Journal* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PewDiePie: Entschuldigt sich für den Vorfall - kritisiert das Wall Street Journal


----------



## Frullo (17. Februar 2017)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine PC Games -Stellungsnahme, warum in der Schlagzeile des ersten Artikel von Volksverhetzung die Rede war - und dann sind wir alle wieder eine grooooosseeeee glüüüüüüüückliche Familie


----------



## FalloutEffect (17. Februar 2017)

der Typ ist unfreiwillig witzig, mit dem was er da behauptet  Tja wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## DerBloP (17. Februar 2017)

" i adress this as if im talking publicly and not directly to my audience wich is how i normaly do it"

and hello my name is Dummbatz....i do it as it is my Job....now i dreh durch, weil total überflug und zu viel Geld, was mich thinking lest, dass ich meine Meinung allen aufdrücken sollte....
habe ich was wrong getellt....oh tut mir really leid, ich bin halt ein Geld geiles Mädchen, und weiß nicht who cares...aber Disney so, ich SO und dann SO WHAT...am i Ugly?

Fucking Shit i bin da PewdiPresident...i sollte doch alles...

$hit, what im talking about....?


PS: Scheiß Juden klauen mir mein Geld!


----------



## boyclar (17. Februar 2017)

Es ist einfach eine Schande was die Medien mit Pewiepie machen. Als jemand der ihn des öfteren schaut ist es einfach nur traurig was die Medien anstellen und wie Geldgierig sie jemanden an den pranger stellen nur damit sie von seiner Reichweite und von seinem Namen profitieren können.
Ja seine Witze sind des öfteren grenzwertig, sind schlechte Witze nun verboten?
Pewdiepie hat über Jahre auch Millionen für Gute zwecke gespendet und aufgerufen, wird darüber berichtet? Nein, weil das nicht den Traffic auf die Medien bringt.
Es ist einfach nur traurig anzusehen wie unglaublich dumm diese Medien sind und alles tun um ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit  zu bekommen.


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (17. Februar 2017)

Seit seinem damaligen Kommentar über Nutzer die AdBlock verwenden ist PewDiePie für mich gestorben. Seine Aussage damals war "Adblocker zu nutzen bedeutet nicht, dass man clever ist oder über dem System steht."
Finde ich eine Frechheit, wie er über Leute redet, die ihn finanzieren. Ich finde jeder kann sich über ihn seine Meinung bilden, aber für mich gibts leider keine andere. Wahrscheinlich ist im das Geld in den Kopf gestiegen und als er merkte, dass die Einnahmen zurückgehen, hat er seinen Unmut Luft gemacht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Februar 2017)

Punkfreak1991 schrieb:


> Seit seinem damaligen Kommentar über Nutzer die AdBlock verwenden ist PewDiePie für mich gestorben. Seine Aussage damals war "Adblocker zu nutzen bedeutet nicht, dass man clever ist oder über dem System steht."
> Finde ich eine Frechheit, wie er über Leute redet, die ihn finanzieren. Ich finde jeder kann sich über ihn seine Meinung bilden, aber für mich gibts leider keine andere. Wahrscheinlich ist im das Geld in den Kopf gestiegen und als er merkte, dass die Einnahmen zurückgehen, hat er seinen Unmut Luft gemacht.



Was ist an der Aussage jetzt so schlimm? 
Nach kurzem Googeln hab ich mal die gesamte Aussage gefunden:


> "Personally, I'm okay if you use adblock on my videos. Ads are  annoying, I get it. But for smaller channels, this number can be  devastating." "What people don't realise is that YouTube Red exists  largely as an effort to counter this. Using Adblock  doesn't mean you're clever and above the system. It exists because  Adblock has actual consequences. There are questions that remain to be  answered -- will it be beneficial for smaller channels? Is the price  justified?" "These are all important questions about YouTube Red. But  right now, it’s more important that we understand what the actual  problem here is"



Da sagt er sogar, dass es für ihn ok ist, dass 40% seiner Zuschauer Adblock nutzen. Es geht lediglich darum, dass ein Service wie Youtube Red eben aufgrund von Maßnahmen wie Adblock ins Leben gerufen wird.


----------



## Wamboland (17. Februar 2017)

Zu dem Thema empfehle ich mal DeFranco. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtlDC1sZFSg


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Februar 2017)

Jede Woche zeigen genau diese Medien aufs neueste wieso die Glaubwürdigkeit bei 0% liegen sollte und dann wundert man sich noch wieso das Image der sog. Presse auf tiefstem Niveau ist
und wieso ausgerechnet sie die Fake News sein sollen.

Immer wieder schön zu sehen wer sich outet und  wer sich wirklich sachlich mit solchen Themen befasst bzw. aufklärt.
Wenn das in Zukunft nicht die einzige solch erlogene News gewesen ist, dann  schließe ich hier meinen Account bei der nächsten vergleichbaren nur zu gern  

Thema abgehakt.


----------



## PsyMagician (17. Februar 2017)

Mag sein das das Image der Mainstream Medien nicht gerade (zum Teil auch zurecht) das beste ist, wer jedoch glaubt nur über FB und YT richtig informiert zu sein, ist auf dem Holzweg.

Ein FB oder YT Account gepaart mit nem beschränkten Weltbild ersetzt bei weitem keine Journalistische Ausbildung.  Gerade in dieser Ecke wird mehr Mist verbreitet, als es die böse "Lügenpresse" jemals könnte.

Wer beim lesen von  Nachrichten sein Gehirn einschalten und nicht stumpf alles nachplappern will, dem empfehle ich an dieser Stelle mal http://blog.fefe.de

Aber ACHTUNG! Der Herr der diesen Blog veröffentlicht stellt verhältnismäßig hohe Ansprüche an die Medienkompetenz seiner Leser!


----------



## Svatlas (17. Februar 2017)

Wie oft entschuldigt er sich denn noch für seine Juden-Witze ? Hier sind nicht die Medien der Motherfucker..... Selber schuld! Der Typ gehört gesperrt, der meint ja er könnte sich mittlerweile alles rausnehmen. Ich dachte am Anfang das er ein guter Typ ist, aber er hat genauso viel Stroh im Kopf, wie seine Haare blond sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2017)

Er kann vor allem froh sein, dass er das nicht über eine gewisse andere Religion gemacht hat, sonst bräuchte er jetzt vermutlich ein Leben lang Polizeischutz.


----------



## HowdyM (17. Februar 2017)

Seine Äußerungen zeigen doch deutlich, dass er gar nichts begriffen hat...


----------



## Daeumler (17. Februar 2017)

"Diese ganze Sache... war ein Angriff gegen mich. Es war ein Angriff der Medien um meinem Ruf zu schaden, meinen Einfluss und meinen wirtschaftlichen Wert zu verringern." 

Ist das jetzt vom so-called Comedian PewDiePie oder von Trump? 
Vielleicht ist dem Autor der News da ja ein Fehler unterlaufen. Bitte um Rückmeldung!
Ansonsten hat PewDiePie die Rhetoriktricks ja echt raus.


----------



## Maiernator (17. Februar 2017)

Daeumler schrieb:


> "Diese ganze Sache... war ein Angriff gegen mich. Es war ein Angriff der Medien um meinem Ruf zu schaden, meinen Einfluss und meinen wirtschaftlichen Wert zu verringern."
> 
> Ist das jetzt vom so-called Comedian PewDiePie oder von Trump?
> Vielleicht ist dem Autor der News da ja ein Fehler unterlaufen. Bitte um Rückmeldung!
> Ansonsten hat PewDiePie die Rhetoriktricks ja echt raus.



Ich hasse Pewdiepie, aber schau dir das Video des Wallstreetjournal an und danach die Originalvideos von ihm selbst, du wirst feststellen das der zusammengeschnittene Rotz , den man beim Wallstreetjournal sieht, falsch ist. Es entspricht nunmal nicht der Wahrheit, Pewdiepie hat für manche schlechte Jokes gebracht, obwohl zb das Jesus Video wirklich lustig ist, aber er hat sich nie als Nazi gezeigt, noch Äußerungen getroffen die ihm diese Gesinnung zeigen würden.
Man muss leider sagen das die angesehenen Sites hier auf den Bandwagon aufgesprungen sind, ohne zu überprüfen was Sache ist und sich damit ein grandioses Eigentor geschossen haben.


----------



## Daeumler (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn du willst, dass ich dir antworte, müsstest du schon genauer ausführen, was genau deiner Meinung nach falsch ist, was genau nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.
Was ist denn Sache?


----------



## raffnix84 (17. Februar 2017)

Ich kann Pewdiepie überhaupt nicht ausstehen aber jeder der den Originalen Beitrag gesehen hat wird feststellen das er tatsächlich nicht den Fokus darauf legte irgendwelche Randgruppen zu diffamieren sondern schon beinahe in Dokumentations-Manier darlegte was man alles für einen Unfug für wenig Geld im Web treiben kann. 

Ja sein Beispiel ist SCHEISSE und JA einige Leute sind jetzt beleidigt! Aber ist es ein Grund den gesamten Kontext wegzulassen und Ihn durch den Dreck zu ziehen?
Ich finde das ist nicht in Ordnung, wo bleibt die Sachliche Kritik? Stattdessen wird diffamiert und gehetzt.

Es wird systematisch versucht mit der Empöreria Klickbaiting zu betreiben... wie dumme Viecher werden all diese Empörten die auf die "Headlines" klicken gemolken... 
und der Erfolg gibt der Maschinerie recht... wie viele diskutieren lauthals ohne das Original Video (das frei zugängig ist) nicht mal gesehen zu haben...

Lasst euch nicht einlullen, schaut euch das Originale Video an und bildet euch selbst eine Meinung!

Und so ganz ohne Kontext sind folgende Beitragschreiber in diesem Trhead Nazis, ich zitiere:

@Frullo "Volksverhetzung ... und dann sind wir alle wieder eine grooooosseeeee glüüüüüüüückliche Familie"
@DerBloP "Scheiß Juden klauen mir mein Geld!" 
@Wamboland "empfehle ich mal DeFranco." (aus sicheren Quellen habe ich erfahren das DeFranco ein Nazi ist)
@PsyMagician "böse Lügenpresse" empfiehlt fefe! Bestimmt auch ein Nazi!
@Svatlas "Wie oft entschuldigt er sich denn noch für seine Juden-Witze ?" - will uns damit sagen das man sich nicht für Judenwitze entschuldigen braucht!
@Maiernator "Jesus Video wirklich lustig" - Findet die Kreuzigung Jesus "witzig" .. Jesus war Jude!

Wenn man den Kontext weglässt dann ist das hier wohl das Naziforum Nr.1 Deutschlands.... Juhuuu!

Gruss


----------



## Kashrlyyk (18. Februar 2017)

Guter englischer Artikel zu dem Thema: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/art...rce=twitter&utm_medium=share&utm_campaign=all


----------



## Triplezer0 (18. Februar 2017)

raffnix84 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Kontext weglässt dann ist das hier wohl das Naziforum Nr.1 Deutschlands.... Juhuuu!



Danke für diesen Beitrag


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Februar 2017)

raffnix84 schrieb:


> Und so ganz ohne Kontext sind folgende Beitragschreiber in diesem Trhead Nazis, ich zitiere:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



aber sonst geht es dir gut ja?


----------



## suupar (18. Februar 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> " i adress this as if im talking publicly and not directly to my audience wich is how i normaly do it"
> 
> and hello my name is Dummbatz....i do it as it is my Job....now i dreh durch, weil total überflug und zu viel Geld, was mich thinking lest, dass ich meine Meinung allen aufdrücken sollte....
> habe ich was wrong getellt....oh tut mir really leid, ich bin halt ein Geld geiles Mädchen, und weiß nicht who cares...aber Disney so, ich SO und dann SO WHAT...am i Ugly?
> ...




Keine Ahnung was das ausdrücken soll aber man merkt definitiv sofort das du dich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hast


----------



## DeathMD (18. Februar 2017)

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die Medien hier wirklich ein wenig übertrieben haben und ich auch nicht glaube, dass er ein Antisemit ist...
Gott gehen mir diese Youtuber mittlerweile auf den Sack! Diese selbstverliebten, aufmerksamsgeilen Huren merken in ihrer Abgehobenheit gar nicht mehr, dass sie so unnötig sind wie Krätze und Großteils einfach nur Bullshit produzieren, dessen Halbwertszeit sehr kurz ist. Bestätigt durch ihr Zielpublikum, dessen Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einem Goldfisch gleicht und deren Launen in dem Alter einem Bären auf Crystal Meth ähneln, steigern sie ihr Ego in einem Strudel aus Likes und Abonnenten.
Der tiefe Fall kommt dann, wenn der Hype plötzlich verfliegt und die Meute zum nächsten "Star" weiterzieht. Wieder in der Realität angekommen, erkennen sie, dass Bullshit eben doch kein Dauergarant für Erfolg ist und sie so auswechselbar sind wie Socken. Auf Likeentzug versuchen sie mit allen Mitteln noch ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen, schlittern dann direkt in ihre erste große Lebenskrise und landen 1 Jahr später in einer Entzugsklinik oder Psychatrie.

Kleiner Tipp an Youtuber: Ich gönne euch den Erfolg und das Geld aber hört auf, so lange ihr noch halbwegs normal im Kopf seit. Investiert euer Geld sinnvoll und macht euch ein schönes Leben abseits dieser Show & Shine Welt, die euch nur in Oberflächlichkeiten bestätigt, die einfach keine Substanz haben und sich sehr schnell wieder in Luft auflösen können.

Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Hjorgar (18. Februar 2017)

Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, dass man wirklich für alles eine Entschuldigung findet, wenn man nur will.
Wer Witze machen will, muss mit Rohrkrepierern und deren Konsequenzen leben. Wer Witze ohne Einschränkung machen will, muss mit Konsequenzen ohne Einschränkung leben.
Um zu zeigen, was man auf dieser Seite mit Geld alles in die Wege leiten kann, bedurfte es nicht eines so heiklen Themas. Er hätte sie auch ein Schild hochhalten lassen können mit der Aufschrift "Donald Trump ist ein selbstverliebtes Arschloch!" oder irgendeinen anderen Mist. Er hat sich - behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal - für ein Schild mit einer Aufschrift entschieden, die ihm die maximale Aufmerksamkeit und damit den maximalen Verdienst garantiert. Das ist sein gutes Recht, dann soll er jetzt aber nicht rumheulen, dass er unfair behandelt wurde. Wir alle haben den Kopf nicht zum Rülpsen bekommen, sondern zum Denken. Hätte er Letzteres vor der Aktion getan, wäre ihm der ganze Aufschrei erspart geblieben!


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Februar 2017)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> für ein Schild mit einer Aufschrift entschieden, die ihm die maximale Aufmerksamkeit und damit den maximalen Verdienst garantiert.


Tja, wir leben halt in der Clickbait-Ära das gilt nicht nur für Youtuber, sondern auch für News-Magazine die mit ihren "Fake-News" im Titel möglichst viel rausholen wollen. Denn ein Titeln mit "PewdiePie Antisemit-blablabla" ist sensationell, bringt halt Clicks und Kohle, wen kümmert da noch der Wahrheitsgehalt.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Februar 2017)

throwaway12 schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja schon seit Jahren das sowohl Redaktion, als auch Durchschnittsuser auf PC Games nicht ganz intelligent sind. Aber dieser blinde Hass auf eine bekannte Person nur um sie zu hassen zeugt schon davon das die meisten User in diesem Forum entweder geistig behindert sind oder ein Gehirn in der Größe einer Walnuss besitzen... traurig sowas



Wow, dafür hast du dich angemeldet, um hier quasi nahezu alle zu beleidigen? Bravo.
Tu uns den Gefallen und geh am besten gleich wieder, du Inteligenzbestie, auf Flamer/Hater/Trolle können wir hier nämlich gut verzichten.
Außerdem geht eine Verwarnung raus, bei Wiederholung solcher Beleidigungen der User/Redaktion ist der Account dicht.


----------



## ichocolade (19. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe PewDiePie verklagt WSJ und Konsorten


----------



## Maiernator (19. Februar 2017)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, dass man wirklich für alles eine Entschuldigung findet, wenn man nur will.
> Wer Witze machen will, muss mit Rohrkrepierern und deren Konsequenzen leben. Wer Witze ohne Einschränkung machen will, muss mit Konsequenzen ohne Einschränkung leben.
> Um zu zeigen, was man auf dieser Seite mit Geld alles in die Wege leiten kann, bedurfte es nicht eines so heiklen Themas. Er hätte sie auch ein Schild hochhalten lassen können mit der Aufschrift "Donald Trump ist ein selbstverliebtes Arschloch!" oder irgendeinen anderen Mist. Er hat sich - behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal - für ein Schild mit einer Aufschrift entschieden, die ihm die maximale Aufmerksamkeit und damit den maximalen Verdienst garantiert. Das ist sein gutes Recht, dann soll er jetzt aber nicht rumheulen, dass er unfair behandelt wurde. Wir alle haben den Kopf nicht zum Rülpsen bekommen, sondern zum Denken. Hätte er Letzteres vor der Aktion getan, wäre ihm der ganze Aufschrei erspart geblieben!


Darum gehts aber nicht.
Die Kritik, vielmehr der Angriff auf Felix als person war komplett daneben, weil die Wahrheit bewusst verzerrt wurde, wie man anhand des Videos des Wall Street Video sieht.
Man kann die ganzen Youtuber zu recht hassen, ich zb mag vorallem deutsche Tuber wie Bibi, Bibanator etc auch kein bisschen.
Aber als seriöses Medium sollte man sich nicht auf deren Niveau begeben und Unwahrheiten verbreiten und den Rechten Idioten noch mehr Futter geben, für deren eh schon ramponierten Ruf. Hätten die Reporter von CNN und dem Wallstreet Journal ihre Arbeit richtig gemacht, hätten sie Pewdiepie für das kritisieren können was du anspricht, das haben sie aber nicht! Sie haben ihn für etwas persönlich angegriffen, das er nie getan hat und deshalb werden sie jetzt Zurecht! mit Hate überschüttet.


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (1. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was ist an der Aussage jetzt so schlimm?
> Nach kurzem Googeln hab ich mal die gesamte Aussage gefunden:
> 
> 
> Da sagt er sogar, dass es für ihn ok ist, dass 40% seiner Zuschauer Adblock nutzen. Es geht lediglich darum, dass ein Service wie Youtube Red eben aufgrund von Maßnahmen wie Adblock ins Leben gerufen wird.



Ich weiß was du meinst, ich sehe das alles nur etwas differenzierter. Er muss ja sagen, dass es ok ist Adblock zu verwenden. Sonst würden ja alle gegen ihn Sturm laufen. Ich bin nur der Auffassung gewesen, dass sich PewDiePie nach und nach geändert hat. Seine Anfänge fand ich echt super, aber mir kam es vor, dass er mit seinem Erfolg ein bisschen abgehoben und geldgeil wurde. (Hast du gelesen was der Typ verdient im Jahr) Für mich hat es so den Eindruck als sieht er sich selbst als etwas Besseres.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2017)

Punkfreak1991 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, ich sehe das alles nur etwas differenzierter. Er muss ja sagen, dass es ok ist Adblock zu verwenden. Sonst würden ja alle gegen ihn Sturm laufen. Ich bin nur der Auffassung gewesen, dass sich PewDiePie nach und nach geändert hat. Seine Anfänge fand ich echt super, aber mir kam es vor, dass er mit seinem Erfolg ein bisschen abgehoben und geldgeil wurde. (Hast du gelesen was der Typ verdient im Jahr) Für mich hat es so den Eindruck als sieht er sich selbst als etwas Besseres.



Mehrere Millionen halt, ja. Das macht ihn ja allerdings nicht automatisch zu einem schlechten Menschen. 
Meine Sicht ist da zugegebenermaßen etwas beschränkt, ich hab ihn nicht abonniert und kenne daher nur einzelne Videos. Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem was er vor Jahren noch gemacht hat gar nix anfangen konnte. Spielen und rumschreien halt. Von dem was ich aktuell von ihm kenne wirkt er da nicht ganz so nervig, sondern etwas erwachsener. Aber das ist vllt Geschmackssache.
Auf mich wirkt er eher einigermaßen bescheiden. Andere Youtube mit "nur" 2-3 Millionen Abos präsentieren in ihren Videos ihre Lambos und machen Touren durch ihre Luxuswohnungen. Ihm finde ich merkt man gar nicht so sehr an wie viel Geld er im Endeffekt macht. Hab zumindest noch nie gesehen wie er das raushängen lässt. Aber das ist nur meine Perspektive als jemand, der zwar regelmäßig auf YT unterwegs ist, aber eben nur ab und zu bei seinem Channel vorbeischaut.


----------



## Batze (2. März 2017)

raffnix84 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Kontext weglässt dann ist das hier wohl das Naziforum Nr.1 Deutschlands.... Juhuuu!
> 
> Gruss


Wo sind die Mods, wo sind die Offiziellen? Seit ihr Blind oder lässt ihr euch so eine Aussage gefallen und durchgehen?
Die Mods, auch LOX-TT schreibt da nur was, aber weggemacht wird so etwas nicht, sorry, wieso bist du MOD? Wieso?
PCGames Forum als Naziforum Nr.1 zu betiteln geht ja nun mal gar nicht. Da muss sofort gehandelt werden.


----------

